# Trexlertown Spring Swap Meet  this weekend.



## jrapoza (May 3, 2018)

*Greetings and thank you for looking. *
*
We have teamed up the Velo-Drome for a great weekend of bicycle swap meet. *

*Please join us, 

May 4, 5 & 6, 2018, 

Start Time: May 4, 2018 at 4:00 PM. Please do arrive at the Trexlertown Fire house prior to 4:00 PM. 

The meet runs continuously 24 hours a day until Sunday May 6, 2018, 1:00 PM. 

Vendors spaces are $40.00. 

Spectators and parking is free. 

A nice event for the whole family. 

Location: 7723 Hamilton Blvd, Trexlertown, PA 18031

Contact: Joe Rapoza 508 558 5129 if you have any questions. 

We look forward to seeing you and as always we ask you, please post this on your Facebook page, Craig's List and tell your friends. 

Thank you again, Joe Rapoza 508 558 5129*


----------



## mike j (May 4, 2018)

Looking forward to it, loading up the truck.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 4, 2018)

don't for get to take some pictures mike j, I no you take good pictures !!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1 (May 4, 2018)

Yep pictures or it didn’t happen!


----------



## Euphman06 (May 4, 2018)

Hoping to be there in the morning


----------



## John G04 (May 4, 2018)

Went there today. Forgot to get more pictures but there was some cool stuff already.


----------



## John G04 (May 5, 2018)

Some more today. Finally got a c model badged henderson


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 5, 2018)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 5, 2018)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Euphman06 (May 5, 2018)

Fun morning, first time my little girl came with me


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 5, 2018)

View attachment 801203


----------



## Maskadeo (May 5, 2018)

Great photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2018)

If anyone has info on this lady, please PM me. Thanks,Mike


----------



## tryder (May 5, 2018)

Wanted:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/c...e-maroon-original-paint-graphics-fork.122618/


----------



## kreika (May 5, 2018)

Thanks for the pics! I’d swear that blue and white Elgin twin bar looks just like the one I used to own....???


----------



## jchicago (May 5, 2018)

That Mead Ranger's on ebay. https://www.ebay.com/itm/MEAD-RANGE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## GTs58 (May 5, 2018)

jchicago said:


> That Mead Ranger's on ebay. https://www.ebay.com/itm/MEAD-RANGER-DELUXE-PREWAR-1924-CIRCA-MENS-28-MOTORBIKE-BICYCLE/152994570591?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649




That's a quick flip!


----------



## jungleterry (May 5, 2018)

Hello is this hoppy still avalible and is it a 24 or 20 . Looks 24 . Let me know . Thank you Terry and tammy( also weird has 26 inch style guard ) .


----------



## stingrayjoe (May 6, 2018)

jungleterry said:


> View attachment 801383 Hello is this hoppy still avalible and is it a 24 or 20 . Looks 24 . Let me know . Thank you Terry and tammy( also weird has 26 inch style guard ) .



I know the owner PM me for his info.


----------



## jungleterry (May 6, 2018)

Thank you to joe and Brant it's a 24 inch with a 26 inch guard .


----------



## jrapoza (May 6, 2018)

I would like to thank everyone that was able to attend.   Hope to see you all in the Fall.  Have a great summer.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (May 6, 2018)

How much was on that nice girls Elgin Skylark  ?


----------

